# From Georgia



## Bdavis89 (6 mo ago)

New to the forum from GA and looking forward to getting some arrows bloody come September. I’ve been watching this buck behind my house sept 10th can’t come soon enough!


----------



## EyesOfDeath (Aug 17, 2020)

Welcome, i’m from Georgia also.


----------



## Bdavis89 (6 mo ago)

EyesOfDeath said:


> Welcome, i’m from Georgia also.


What county? Coweta here


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome to AT from northern Illinois.


----------



## 308ruger (Nov 11, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## NCbowhunter85 (Sep 24, 2019)

Welcome to AT from NC. And that’s a great looking deer!


----------



## mkummet (Mar 11, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## EyesOfDeath (Aug 17, 2020)

Bdavis89 said:


> What county? Coweta here


Carroll County, not too far from you


----------



## Nitracity (6 mo ago)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Bdavis89.


----------



## fcap60 (Jul 18, 2015)

wecome to AT


----------



## Benjamin59 (Jan 19, 2014)

Wow that’s a stud!


----------



## Harley18RK (Aug 19, 2019)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## Jayhawk JB (Jun 16, 2020)

Nice deer!.. Welcome to AT


----------



## ZDC (Feb 17, 2021)

Welcome from NW PA

Just remember to respect everyone's opinions because that's what we do here


----------



## Mossy-Back (Feb 9, 2020)

Welcome from South GA. I'm down in Thomas County.


----------



## SCElk (6 mo ago)

Welcome to the forum, my wife is from Carroll County. Grew up in Fairfield over in Villa Rica.


----------



## HunterBow78 (Aug 19, 2021)

Welcome from Indiana!


----------



## Montanamuley (Sep 27, 2021)

Welcome from WA State


----------



## Tenn47 (Feb 25, 2020)

Welcome to AT from Tn. Nice buck hope you have the opportunity for a close encounter good luck


----------



## DoubleRR (Dec 23, 2004)

Georgia... Fayette county here... Our bow club is in Coweta county....


----------



## Hoyt Bowhunter (Jun 26, 2008)

Welcome to AT from NW IL. Nice buck good luck


----------



## SouthernBilly (6 mo ago)

Bdavis89 said:


> New to the forum from GA and looking forward to getting some arrows bloody come September. I’ve been watching this buck behind my house sept 10th can’t come soon enough!
> View attachment 7661867
> 
> View attachment 7661868


Welcome. I just joined too. My wife is from Newnan. We live in Cherokee Co. Best of luck on that excellent buck!!


----------



## Dustin Clays (Dec 6, 2021)

Welcome from TX.


----------



## mk20rockeye (12 mo ago)

Welcome from Hart county, Georgia! Nice buck on camera. Good luck with it!


----------



## Eglugos (Sep 27, 2020)

Nice Deer Welcome!


----------



## kmturlington (6 mo ago)

Welcome to the group


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome to AT


----------



## GameOver1 (Jan 30, 2016)

Also from GA. Ready for season to start up myself


----------



## luna217 (6 mo ago)

Welcome!


----------

